# Chooks



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Hello it’s been a while these are my chookens what’s everyone up too?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi ladies. Nice to see you again. 

Not doing much. Hiding from the heat mostly.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Hi ladies. Nice to see you again.
> 
> Not doing much. Hiding from the heat mostly.


It’s so cold here.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And soon you'll see snow.

I've got a while yet before the temps drop. It will be nice when they do.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> And soon you'll see snow.
> 
> I've got a while yet before the temps drop. It will be nice when they do.


Yeah i just found them chilling together they are molting so much I gave them so much mealworms today


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's one way to keep them devoted to you. Bring on the treats.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> That's one way to keep them devoted to you. Bring on the treats.


I got a 3 pound bag of mealworm just for the two of them


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It will go fast if they beg you non stop for more.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> It will go fast if they beg you non stop for more.


Lol it lasts usually a year


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No way. Really? I go through five pounds every month.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> No way. Really? I go through five pounds every month.


Yeah I have 2 hens so I give them a handful everyday


----------



## Christopher7811 (5 mo ago)

lovely_chooks said:


> Yeah I have 2 hens so I give them a handful everyday


They are beautiful


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Christopher7811 said:


> They are beautiful


Thank you.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was thinking about you when I went to Tractor Supply this morning with Maisey. Did you order the permethrin?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I was thinking about you when I went to Tractor Supply this morning with Maisey. Did you order the permethrin?


Nope


----------

